#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Jamila

## GiovanniHN

Ik ben begonnen aan dit verhaaltje. Deels waargebeurd, deels mijn eigen fantasie omdat er nou eenmaal weinig gebeurd is. 

Ik denk niet dat het zo lang zal zijn als de andere verhalen. Maar hoop toch dat het jullie zal bevallen. 


Jamila 


Ik was al gek op haar sinds de eerste dag dat ik haar op school zag. Grote bruine ogen, hele lieve glimlach, mooie getinte huid. Maar zij was Marokkaans en moslim, ik niet. Eigenlijk wist ik al van dat moment dat het nooit iets kon worden. Toch droomde ik die dag van haar. Ik wilde haar leren kennen, met haar praten, ik wilde dat ik het fout had en dat het toch iets zou worden. 

Maanden gingen voorbij. Elke dag zag ik haar weer en bewonderde haar van een afstandje. Ze was zo mooi, ik kon haar gewoon niet vergeten. Het was simpeler geweest om gewoon niet te kijken, dan zou ik ook niet naar haar verlangen. Maar ik wilde het, ik wilde haar zien en naar haar verlangen. Het maakte me niet uit hoeveel pijn het uiteindelijk zou doen. 

Ze zat in de groep bij een kennis van mij. Ik probeerde op een slinkse wijze achter haar naam te komen. Voorzichtig zou ik hem iets over haar vragen, zodat hij niet zou merken dat ik haar leuk vond. Jammer genoeg ging dat minder soepel dan ik dacht.
Hey Dennis, wie is dat Marokkaanse meisje met die hoofddoek?
Dat is Jamila. Vind je haar leuk.


Ik wist nu in ieder geval haar naam. Dat was een soort van begin. Misschien kon ik haar leren kennen via Dennis. Ik kon haar iets simpels vragen over hem, bijvoorbeeld als hij niet in de buurt was kon ik aan haar vragen of ze hem gezien had. Het begin was dan gemaakt, dan hoefde ik alleen het gesprek aan de gang te houden. Dat zou mijn strategie worden, via Dennis zou ik haar leren kennen. Jammer genoeg vond ik Dennis best wel een eikel, maar Jamila was zo mooi dat het de moeite waard werd. 

Zoals gewoonlijk gingen de dingen niet zoals ik hoopte. Ik had niet het lef om haar aan te spreken. Ik had zelfs gedroomd dat ik naar haar toe ging en een gesprek met haar begon.
Hoi.
Hallo.
Mooie hoofddoek, is het katoen?
Gelukkig werd ik op dat moment wakker, maar ik was bang geworden dat ik inderdaad de foute dingen zou zeggen. En dat was het laatste dat ik wilde. 

Tot mijn verbazing lachte het geluk mij toe. Ik had een les gemist en wist dat Dennis die les ook nog had gehad. In de kantine zag ik hem zitten en aan hetzelfde tafeltje zat Jamila. Ik ademde diep in en liep naar het tafeltje toe. 
Hey Dennis, heb jij de aantekeningen van die les van gisteren?
Ja hoor, moet ik ze mailen?
Graag, waren het er trouwens veel?
Ik keek naar Jamila en ze glimlachte. 
Kom erbij zitten. Zei ze. 
Even stond de tijd stil, dit was het moment waar ik op had gewacht. Dit was de opening die ik nodig had. Als ik het slim aan zou pakken dan kon ik haar beter leren kennen en wie weet wat er dan zou gebeuren. 

We spraken die dag aan de tafel een uur lang over van alles. Ik was erg onder de indruk van haar. Ze was erg intelligent, grappig, vriendelijk, warm en spontaan. En elke keer dat ze me aankeek met die grote bruine ogen smolt ik weg. Haar ogen straalden als ze glimlachte. Ik wilde bij haar zijn, elke dag. Wij twee samen en niemand erbij. De hele wereld kon me gestolen worden. 



Ik heb al iets meer geschreven, maar afhankelijk van de reacties plaats ik de rest.

----------


## Si_Y

Jouw naam viel me op in deze topic, en ging maar hetgene lezen je te melden had. Maar klinkt relaxed tot dusver. Ga verder  :tik:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ja, ik ga op deze manier mijn schrijfstijl proberen te ontwikkelen  :Smilie:  

Je moet toch ergens beginnen  :knipoog:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Jouw naam viel me op in deze topic, en ging maar hetgene lezen je te melden had. Maar klinkt relaxed tot dusver. Ga verder *


mooi verhaal...  :petaf:  wel kort hoden cq niet te lang maken he... anders haak ik af  :Wink:

----------


## miss tisso

leuke verhaal!!!

----------


## rooierozen

leuk begin maar wordt hij wel uiteindelijk moslim??

----------


## GiovanniHN

Hier is weer een nieuw stukje dat ik gisteren heb geschreven. En niet te lang, anders haakt Contradictio af  :knipoog: 



Jammer genoeg ben ik niet goed met vrouwen. In mijn gedachten wel, in mijn gedachten dansten we in het maanlicht de wals. Haar hoofd tegen mijn borst, mijn arm om haar middel. Ja, ik kijk veel te veel films. Ik zag haar een week later weer. Ze glimlachte en zwaaide naar me. Maar de afstand werd groter. Voor haar was ik de kennis van Dennis. En ook al rijmt het, leuk vond ik het niet. Ik wilde indruk op haar maken, ik wilde dat ze me leuk vond. Naar me keek, naar me lachte, mijn naam zei en me omhelsde. Maar veel verder dan kijken en glimlachen kwam het niet. 

Ik besefte dat weinig zou veranderen als ik niet de volgende stap zou zetten. Maar uit ervaring had ik geleerd dat je iets niet moet forceren. Het moet vanzelf komen en je moet jezelf zijn. Die keer in de kantine gebeurde beide. En de tweede keer kwam steeds dichterbij. 

Na een paar korte lessen ging ik nog even achter de pc. Echt veel had ik niet te doen. Ik bekeek de nieuwssites nu.nl en nieuws.nl. Ik keek op mijn horloge om te zien of ik de bus nog kon halen en ging weer terug op mijn stoel zitten toen bleek dat ik nooit meer op tijd mijn trein kon halen. Verveeld bekeek ik de verschillende sites. Tot ik opeens een bekend geluid hoorde. Jamila had een bepaalde manier van lopen, heel er snel met korte stapjes, wat ook niet vreemd was want ze had niet echt lange benen. Haar hakken versterkten het geluid en ik keek om. Ze stond in het computerlokaal en zocht naar een lege plek. Snel stond ik op en liep zo nonchalant mogelijk op haar af. 

Hey. (zo cool mogelijk)
Hoi
Ben je op zoek naar een pc. (smoooooooooth)
Ja, maar alles is vol.
Je mag de mijne wel gebruiken.(Bingo!!)
Bedankt.

Ik leidde haar naar mijn pc, of eigenlijk liep ik er gewoon op af en zij volgde mij. 

Ik moet alleen even iets printen, ben zo klaar.
Neem je tijd, ik heb toch niks te doen. (hmmm, klonk niet zo heel cool)

Ze printte even wat uit en glimlachte naar me. 
Ga jij nu ook naar de bus?
In mijn gedachte klonk het alsof ze me uitvroeg, dus antwoordde ik met een iets te vrolijke Ja!

Op weg naar de bus leerden we elkaar wat beter kennen. 
En waar moet jij naartoe? vroeg ik haar. 
Naar Eindhoven. En jij?
Richting Rotterdam.
Is het lang reizen?
Valt wel mee. Het is alleen lang wachten in Dordrecht.
Hoe lang?
Ongeveer 20 minuten.
20 minuten wachten? Dat is wel erg lang.
Valt wel mee, ik heb dan tenminste tijd om wat te lezen.
Weet je trouwens al of die nieuwe readers er zijn?
Ehm volgens mij moeten ze opnieuw gedrukt worden omdat er teveel woorden instonden.
Te veel woorden?
Ja, het zat volgens mij zo dat als je stukken plaatst uit een ander boek, dat je dan een bepaald aantal woorden mag gebruiken voordat je moet betalen.
En ze zijn over dat maximum gegaan.
Ja, dus zouden de readers te duur worden en moeten ze opnieuw gedrukt worden, met minder woorden.
Misschien dat ze dan eindelijk wat dunner worden.
Ik lees ze meestal tijdens het wachten. Ik heb toch voldoende tijd.
Ze lachte en ik dacht bij mezelf he shoots, he scores.

Voordat ze haar trein instapte wisselde we msn-adressen uit. In de trein dacht ik aan haar en thuis snelde ik naar mijn pc en adde haar op msn. Bij elke ping keek ik of ze on-line kwam. Maar elke keer was het iemand anders.

----------


## contradictio

:duim:

----------


## GiovanniHN

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> **


Omdat het goed is? Of omdat het kort is  :knipoog:

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Omdat het goed is? Of omdat het kort is *


Omdat we wachten op een vervolg  :hihi:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door Si_Y_ 
> *Omdat we wachten op een vervolg *



 :haha:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Mijn ogen waren droog en begonnen te prikken. Ik keek al uren naar het beeldscherm van mijn computer. Ik was moe, maar wilde niet slapen. Nog eventjes en dan zou ik gaan. Het klokje op mijn pc gaf aan dat het al 22:00 uur was. Al drie uur lang was ik on-line. In die tijd had ik al mijn favoriete websites minimaal vijf keer bekeken. Ik had alle opgeslagen liedjes geluisterd, van Mos Def tot Utada Hikaru en een Britney Spears liedje dat iemand me ooit had gemaild. Twintig keer was iemand op MSN gekomen, tien keer was het dezelfde persoon. 

Ik miste Jamila, ik wilde haar weer spreken. Ze was zo aardig en vriendelijk en lief en spontaan. Ik hoopte zo dat ze on-line kwam. Al was het maar eventjes. Misschien was ze wel het type dat heel weinig op internet zat. Ik had iemand in mijn MSN-lijst die een keer in de week een kwartier on-line kwam. Hopelijk was zij niet zo. Ik wilde haar elke dag spreken, uren lang. Elke keer dat ze naar me keek of in mijn buurt kwam voelde ik me goed. Over verliefdheid kon ik nog niet spreken, daar was het te vroeg voor, maar het voelde zo goed om aan haar te denken. Misschien was ik toch wel verliefd. 

Uit mijn kast pakte ik een flesje oogdruppels. Langzaam liet ik twee kleine druppels op een van mijn oogbollen vallen. Even knipperen en daarna het andere oog. Terwijl ik bezig was hoorde ik weer een ping. Ik had de hoop al opgegeven dat ze nog on-line zou komen en was van plan een stukje Nova te kijken. Met mijn vingertoppen hield ik de oogleden van mijn linkeroog uit elkaar. Het flesje oogdruppels hield ik boven het oog. Een dubbele ping, iemand zei wat tegen me op MSN. Zou het kunnen? Met mijn rechteroog keek ik naar het scherm en zij was het. Ik kneep in het flesje en de vloeistof spoot in mijn oog. Weer hoorde ik een dubbele ping. Met mijn t-shirt veegde ik snel mijn oog droog. 

Klik met de muis en scherm openen. 

Jamila: Hoi!
Jamila: Ben je daar?
: Hey! 
: Sorry, ik was even bezig. 
Jamila: Waarmee? Als ik vragen mag  :knipoog: 
: Oog druppelen. 
Jamila: Heb je last van je ogen?
: Ze waren een beetje droog en ik heb lenzen, dus dan wordt het aardig irritant. 
Ze wilde iets typen, maar ik was haar al voor.
: En hoe gaat het met jou?
Jamila: Kon beter, ben net thuis.
: Hoe komt dat? 
Jamila: Treinstoring of iemand had zich voor de trein gegooid. Weet het niet precies, maar de NS zette bussen in. 
: Oh, in dat geval ben je nog vroeg thuis. 
Jamila:  :Smilie:  ja, eigenlijk wel ja.
: Wie is dat op je foto?
Jamila: Mijn zusje. Lief meisje he.
: Ja. 
: Ze lijkt op je.
Jamila: Dat hoor ik wel vaker. Maar ik vind het wel meevallen. 
Jamila: Heb jij nog zusjes of broertjes?
...: 1 oudere zus. En met hoeveel zijn jullie?
Jamila: Pfffff, even denken. Ik heb in ieder geval vijf oudere broers. Dan nog twee jongere zusjes en een jonger broertje. 
: Best weinig voor een Marokkaanse familie  :knipoog: 
Jamila: Hahahaha, ja, maar heb nog wel tientallen nichtjes en neefjes. 
: Om eerlijk te zijn lijkt het me niks om zo veel familieleden te hebben. Zeker op verjaardagen  :Smilie: 
Jamila: Ja, we huren ook altijd een zaaltje  :knipoog: 
Jamila: Ik hou er trouwens ook niet zo heel veel van. Zit ook best vaak op mijn kamer te internetten of te lezen. 
: Zit je ook veel op MSN?
Jamila: Ja, veel te veel. Soms echt uren.
: Oh, in dat geval zal ik je denk nog vaak zien.

We hebben nog een uur met elkaar gechat. Ze wilde vroeg naar bed want had vroeg school. Ik ging ook vroeg naar bed, want ik wilde over haar dromen. Maar echt veel maakte het niet uit, want ik heb vier uur lang wakker gelegen, denkend aan haar.

----------


## contradictio

_Ik ging ook vroeg naar bed, want ik wilde over haar dromen. Maar echt veel maakte het niet uit, want ik heb vier uur lang wakker gelegen, denkend aan haar_ 


ey, je houdt het wel netjes he!  :melig2:  


tot de volgende keer  :zwaai:

----------


## Si_Y

sjo sjo  :Smilie:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ik zal het netjes houden, het zal geen Jan Wolkers worden  :knipoog: 

Het viel me pas trouwens net op dat mijn verhaal enkele sterren erachter heeft, dat maakt me best trots  :grote grijns: 

Ik meld alvast dat het verhaal lang niet zo lang wordt als sommige andere verhalen. Maar dat zal Contra denk ook niet zo erg vinden  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Langzaam begon ik verliefd te worden. Ik had haar al een paar dagen niet gezien, maar dacht constant aan haar. We hadden nog wel een paar keer kort met elkaar gechat. Ze had het druk met een opdracht voor school en ik had wat internetproblemen. Echt veel meer dan hoi, hoe gaat het gingen de gesprekken niet. Maar dat was voldoende voor mij. Het hoefde geen diepgaande gesprekken te zijn. Het enige dat ik wilde was dat ze aan me dacht en dat ik de enige voor haar was. 

Mijn verliefdheid werd steeds zichtbaarder. Ik was vrolijker en elke keer als ik haar zag dan verscheen er een grote glimlach op mijn gezicht. Waarschijnlijk kon zij het ook zien. Tenminste, dat hoopte ik. Ze mocht het weten, de hele wereld mocht het weten. 

Je bent gek op haar he.
Ik zat aan de tafel met mijn beste vriend Mark. 
Valt het zo erg op? vroeg ik hem. 
Heel erg.
Logisch toch. Heb je ooit iemand gezien die zo mooi is.
Hij lachte. 
Zo geweldig is ze ook weer niet. Maar ze is wel mooi.
Ze is prachtig.
Je bent echt verliefd jij.
Mwah, een beetje.
Wel meer dan een beetje als ik je zo zie.

Ik nam nog een slok thee. 
Bah, het is koud geworden.
Weet je ook of zij jou leuk vind?
Geen idee.
De kans is klein.
Hoezo?!
Omdat ze Marokkaans is.
Marokkanen kunnen ook van mensen houden. Je moet niet alles geloven wat Rita Verdonk zegt. zei ik glimlachend. 
Hij lachte weer.
Wat ik bedoel te zeggen is. Zij is Marokkaans. Jij niet.
Akkoord. Maar misschien vindt ze dat niet een heel groot probleem.
En ze is Islamitisch. Jij niet.
Hmm, ja maar..kijkwat ik bedoel iseh.

Ik staarde recht voor me en dacht aan wat hij zei. Haar vaste vriendenkring bestond uit Marokkaanse meiden. Ze ging wel om met anderen, maar niet zo veel als haar Marokkaanse vriendinnen. Het geloof kon ook inderdaad een probleem worden. Maar waarom zou ik me daar nu druk over maken. Dat waren zaken die later van belang werden. Het ging er nu om dat ik verliefd op haar was en zij misschien ook wel op mij. Allerlei problemen die konden ontstaan, dat was voor later. Maar toch bleef ik er aan denken. Op dat moment besloot ik de knoop door te hakken. Ik zou haar uit vragen.

----------


## contradictio

je gaat haar uit vragen  :nerveus:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ja, ik ga haar uit vragen, dus je kan een dezer dagen een pm van mij ontvangen  :knipoog:   :stout:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Ja, ik ga haar uit vragen, dus je kan een dezer dagen een pm van mij ontvangen  *




 :hihi: 

kun je nagaan hoe ik me inleef in je verhaal  :grote grijns:

----------


## lara__90

Ga alsjeblieft door dan 

ik wil weten hoe het afgaat

doei doei(K)

----------


## GiovanniHN

Door de neus inademen en uitademen met de mond. Mijn hart klopte langzaam of juist uiterst snel. Allerlei gedachten gingen door mijn hoofd. Ik zat op mijn stoel achter mijn computer. Het was een week geleden dat ik Jamila gezien had, mijn MSN-problemen waren opgelost en ik ging haar uitvragen. Jammer genoeg niet in 'real life', maar via Messenger. Misschien was dat maar beter ook, als ik oog in oog met haar zou staan zou ik vast dichtklappen. 

Ik drukte de 'on' knop in. Mijn pc ging langzaam aan. Mijn wallpaper werd zichtbaar en met de muis bewoog ik richting het MSN-icoon. Dubbelklik, aanmelden. Alles leek langzamer te gaan, maar sneller dan ik dacht was ik on-line. Ik bekeek mijn lijst maar zag haar niet. Het voelde als een teleurstelling, maar ze kon alsnog on-line komen. Nu had ik tenminste tijd om een goede openingszin te bedenken. Echt veel verder dan; 'Hoi, wil je uit' kwam ik niet, maar dat was op zich meer dan voldoende. Nu alleen nog bedenken waar naartoe. Een etentje zou geen succes zijn, als ik iets lekker vind dan eet ik uiterst oncharmant en met geluiden. Misschien een film, maar welke? Ik zou haar laten beslissen, zij zou alles mogen beslissen, zolang ze maar ja zegt. 

'Ping'

Daar was ze. 

Jamila: Heeeey
K.: Hey.
Jamila: Lang niet meer gezien.
K.: Ja, ik kon me niet aanmelden op MSN. Ik had een of ander virus, weet niet precies wat. Maar mijn vader heeft het opgelost  :Smilie: 
Jamila: Hoe gaat het met je?
K.: Goed. Erg goed. En met jou?
Jamila: Ook erg goed. De grote opdracht is af, maandag presentatie en dan weer gewoon school.
K.: Wat voor opdracht was het?
Jamila: We moesten informatie zoeken over een stad en daar interviews doen enzo. Maar ik had Amsterdam, dus was niet leuk.
K.: Amsterdam? Hoe lang moet je dan reizen vanuit Eindhoven?
Jamila: Veel te lang. Ik ben gewoon blij als ik weer normaal naar school kan. 
K.: Ja, ik ook. 
Jamila: En wat heb jij allemaal gedaan voor opdracht.
K.: Niet zo veel, gewoon lessen volgen en wat informatie zoeken voor een achtergrondverhaal. Maar daar heb ik nog voldoende tijd voor.
Jamila: Dan heb je zeker best wel veel vrije tijd.
K.: Ja. Jij ook?
Jamila: Ik hoop wat meer vrije tijd te krijgen na dit project.
K.: Ja. 
K.: En wat ga je doen in je vrije tijd?
Jamila: Lekker helemaal niks  :tong uitsteken: 
K.: Maar bijvoorbeeld naar de bioscoop?
Jamila: Misschien. 
K.: Ik misschien ook. 
Jamila: Wie weet zien we elkaar dan misschien nog wel  :knipoog: 
K.: Ja. 
K.: Euhm.
K.: Misschien moeten we eens samen gaan.
Jamila: Zou kunnen.
K.: Ja.
Jamila: Maar he, ik moet weer gaan. Morgen vroeg op.
K.: Morgen is het zaterdag. Dan kan je lekker uitslapen.
Jamila: Ja, meestal wel. Maar morgen ga ik naar mijn vriend toe. 
Jamila: Ben je er nog?
K.: Ja, sorry. 
K.: Moest even iets doen. Veel plezier morgen.
Jamila: Bedankt. 
Jamila: Ik spreek je nog wel. 
K.: Ja.
Jamila: Doei.
K.: Ja.

----------


## contradictio

haar vader heeft haar MSN problemen verholpen, ze heeft een vriend, ze wil wel samen met je naar de bioscoop (terwijl ze een vriend heeft).. weet je wet zeker dat ze Marokkaanse is?  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door contradictio_ 
> *haar vader heeft haar MSN problemen verholpen, ze heeft een vriend, ze wil wel samen met je naar de bioscoop (terwijl ze een vriend heeft).. weet je wet zeker dat ze Marokkaanse is? *


neej die kill had problemen met zijn p.c.  :engel:

----------


## contradictio

> _Geplaatst door miss tisso_ 
> *neej die kill had problemen met zijn p.c. *


oei..niet goed opgelet  :blozen:  
ok, het is weer wat geloofwaardiger  :jeweetog:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ze heeft niet echt gezegd dat ze met me naar de bioscoop wil. Ze houdt het in het midden, dat is een 'vrouwentrucje' om op een lieve manier 'nee' te zeggen  :knipoog: 

En toen had ze ook nog lang niet door dat ik haar leuk vond. Dat is allemaal later gekomen. Ik weet alleen nog niet of ik dat ook in mijn verhaal stop.

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Ze heeft niet echt gezegd dat ze met me naar de bioscoop wil. Ze houdt het in het midden, dat is een 'vrouwentrucje' om op een lieve manier 'nee' te zeggen 
> 
> En toen had ze ook nog lang niet door dat ik haar leuk vond. Dat is allemaal later gekomen. Ik weet alleen nog niet of ik dat ook in mijn verhaal stop.*


jawel moet je in je verhaal stoppen

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

hey nog een fan 

gaaaa verder vind het best een mooie verhaal
jammer zonder een einde


gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa verder

----------


## GiovanniHN

Het einde komt trouwens dichterbij. Zoals ik al zei, het is voor een deel waar gebeurd en ik heb niet voldoende fantasie voor nog veel meer tekst  :Smilie:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Leuk verhaal ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt...
Ga snel verder..

Faatje

----------


## GiovanniHN

Waarschijnlijk ga ik morgen met het verhaal verder. De kans is ook groot dat dat het laatste stuk wordt.

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Waarschijnlijk ga ik morgen met het verhaal verder. De kans is ook groot dat dat het laatste stuk wordt.*


neej je moet gewoon verder en n iet stoppen  :ole:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Dat is erg leuk om te horen  :grote grijns: 


Maar ik ben ook van plan eens aan wat andere verhalen te werken. Ik heb er nog twee in de beginfase staan en als ik daar nu niks mee doe, dan kom ik daar nooit verder mee.

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door GiovanniHN_ 
> *Dat is erg leuk om te horen 
> 
> 
> Maar ik ben ook van plan eens aan wat andere verhalen te werken. Ik heb er nog twee in de beginfase staan en als ik daar nu niks mee doe, dan kom ik daar nooit verder mee.*


ow ok 
welke dang ????  :grote grijns:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ik ben nog een beetje aan het oefenen met mijn schrijfstijl. Om even te kijken wat mij het beste ligt. 

Maar als oefening heb ik een science fiction/fantasy verhaal geschreven (is nu ongeveer 18 A4) en het begin van een thriller (3 A4). 

Waarschijnlijk zal ik na woensdag verder gaan met het Jamila verhaal. Heb het nogal druk gehad de afgelopen dagen.

----------


## rooierozen

hey meissie, mooi vervolg

ga gauw verder

----------


## GiovanniHN

Ik ben geen meissie!!!!!!!!

----------


## lara__90

hey hey jongetje 

ga snel door ik hoop dat je al bezig bent maja 

doeg doeg

----------


## GiovanniHN

Het heeft even geduurd, maar hier is weer een nieuw stukje. Het is een beetje kort, maar hopenlijk vinden jullie het wel leuk. 




Ik voelde een soort van misselijkheid. Het was alsof ik een grote steen in mijn maag had. Ze had een vriend. Al mijn hoop was in een vlaag weggeveegd. Waarom zou ik haar nu nog uitvragen. Waarom zou ik nog iets willen. Het zou toch niks uitmaken. Zij had een vriend. Ik moest nadenken. Wat nu? Door blijven hopen? Of alles opgeven?
Misschien had ze niet zo een serieuze relatie met haar vriend en zou het na een paar weken al uit zijn. Maar zo iemand was ze niet, zij ging voor een serieuze relatie, dat trok me ook aan haar. 

Ik deed mijn computer uit en ging naar bed. Niet omdat ik moe was. Maar ik wilde gewoon niet wakker zijn. Even niet denken, niks voelen en alles achter me laten. 

Die nacht heb ik uren wakker gelegen. Gepiekerd over van alles. Urenlang had ik medelijden met mezelf en urenlang vroeg ik me af waarom ik medelijden met mezelf had? Ik was zo vaak verliefd op meiden die zich niet aangetrokken voelde tot mij. Het was 'second nature' geworden. Ik viel gewoon op de verkeerde types. De types met een vriend of die gewoon niet op mij vielen, maar meestal was het een combinatie van beide. Eigenlijk had ik het ook wel verwacht. Of misschien probeerde ik mezelf juist daarvan te overtuigen. 

De dag daarna heb ik urenlang gefietst. Ik wilde afleiding, maar ik was ook bang om on-line te gaan. Wat moest ik tegen haar zeggen? Alles was anders nu. Niet voor haar, maar wel voor mij. Ik wilde verder, ik wilde meer met haar. Maar als zij een vriend had, dan kon dat niet. Maar ik wilde ook niet een maatje zijn. Hoe kon ik met haar bevriend zijn terwijl ik gewoon meer dan dat wilde. Elke keer dat ik haar zou zien zouden de gevoelens terug komen. Dat zou ik niet aankunnen. 

Thuis gekomen ging ik weer on-line. Ik melde me aan op MSN, onzeker over wat ik zou doen. Ik dacht er aan om haar van mijn lijst te verwijderen. Maar ik wilde meer weten over die vriend. Ik wilde weten hoe serieus het was en of ik misschien toch niet een kans had. 

Ik melde me aan.

----------


## lara__90

hey hey

ga snel door ik heb geen een stuk je gemist

dus go on!!!

----------


## GiovanniHN

Hier komt het laatste gedeelte. Het verhaal is nu klaar. Hopenlijk was het de moeite waard om te lezen. 



Na ongeveer een half uur wachten en stressen kwam Jamila on-line. 

.: Hey
Jamila: Hoi!
.: Hoe gaat ie?
Jamila: Goed. En met jou?
.: Ja, ook wel goed.
.: Nog wat gedaan vandaag?
Jamila: Was naar mijn vriend gegaan. We hebben de derde Lord of the Rings film gezien.
.: Was die goed?
Jamila: Ja, best wel. Alleen het einde duurde zo lang. Steeds als ik dacht dat de film afgelopen was, ging het weer verder.
.: Hoe lang heb je trouwens al met je vriend?
Jamila: Pffff, even denken.
Jamila: Al aardig lang. Iets van vier jaar denk ik.
.: Dat is inderdaad lang.
Jamila: Maar ik ken hem al langer. Hij is de broer van een vriendin van me. 
.: Aha.
Jamila: En heb jij een vriendin?
.: Nee, ik ben niet zo succesvol bij de vrouwen  :Smilie: 
Jamila: Nee? Je bent best een leuke jongen hoor.
.: Ach, ik val altijd op meiden die al een vriend hebben.
Jamila: Oooh, dan wordt het lastig ja. 
.: Maar ik ga weer, ik moet weer eens gaan.
Jamila: Ok.
.: Doei.
Jamila: Doei

Afmelden, pc uitzetten en op bed liggen. Ik staarde naar het plafond en de binnenkant van mijn ogen. Mijn lichaam voelde slap en mijn geest leeg. De kans dat ik ooit bij Jamila zou zijn bestond niet meer. Zij had de ware al gevonden. 

Ik was dit gewend, het deed pijn, maar ach. Wat betekende liefde nou. Ik kon ook zonder, ik had geen vriendin nodig om gelukkig te zijn. Waarom zou ik me druk maken om Jamila. Ik was verliefd, zij had een vriend en thats the end of that chapter. Zo was het nou eenmaal, daar kon ik niks aan veranderen. Het echte leven is niet zoals een film, of misschien was ik gewoon niet de hoofdrolspeler. 

Ik kon medelijden met mezelf hebben en blijven liggen. Maar ik besloot actie te ondernemen, zo snel mogelijk van die gevoelens af te komen. 

De klok gaf aan dat ik anderhalf uur op mijn bed had gelegen. Ik was vergeten of ik geslapen had of dat ik gewoon zo lang heb gepiekerd, maar ik verwachtte dat Jamila nu wel off-line zou zijn. Ik deed mijn pc aan, melde me aan op MSN. Ze was inderdaad off-line. Met de rechtermuisknop klikte ik op haar naam. 

Contactpersoon verwijderen
Contactpersoon ook blockeren

Ik opende mijn hotmail, koos voor het versturen van een nieuw bericht en voerde haar e-mail adres in. 

Jamila, 

Misschien komt dit onverwacht, misschien had je het al lang door. Maar sinds de eerste dag dat ik je zag ben ik helemaal gek op je. Ik weet dat je een vriend hebt en dat dus ook nooit iets tussen ons kan worden. Toch wil ik dat je dit weet. Ik wil dat je weet dat ik gevoelens voor je heb, maar ook dat ik realistisch ben en weet dat het niks tussen ons zal worden.

Ik verzond mijn mail, zonder echt na te denken, want ik wist dat ik er spijt van zou krijgen als ik er over na zou denken. Maar soms moet je nou eenmaal fouten maken. En in sommige gevallen moet je dingen kapot maken. Ze zou me waarschijnlijk terugmailen en zeggen dat ze vrienden wil blijven. Daarna zou alles anders zijn. 
Ik verwachtte dat mijn mail de relatie met Jamila zou verbreken, maar dat was juist wat ik wilde.

Een dag later kreeg ik een mail terug. 

Het komt inderdaad onverwacht. Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat ik moet zeggen. Maar ik hoop wel dat we gewoon gewoon kunnen blijven doen.

Een korte mail, maar meer dan voldoende. Ze gebruikte het woord vrienden niet eens, ik realiseerde me dat ik ook niet meer was dan gewoon een kennis. Een aardige jongen die ze op school zag. 

De dagen, weken en maanden daarna was het contact tussen mij en Jamila zo goed als verdwenen. Ze zei nog wel hoi en gedroeg zich niet als een vreemde. Dat maakte het voor mij wel moeilijker. Elke keer dat ik haar gezicht zag, in haar ogen keek en ze naar me glimlachte werd ik opnieuw verliefd. De gevoelens werden wel minder, maar zijn nog steeds niet verdwenen. Het is wel minder geworden na twee harde klappen. 

De eerste klap was toen ik haar zag met haar vriend. 

De tweede toen ik hoorde dat ze met hem ging trouwen.

Nog steeds zie ik haar gezicht in mijn dromen, maar ik merk dat het steeds makkelijker wordt om wakker te worden. Nog even en Jamila is niet meer dan een herinnering. 

Ik kan amper wachten op die dag. Maar tot die tijd, sluit ik mijn ogen en droom ik over haar, droom ik over Jamila.

----------


## contradictio

:frons:  














leuk verhaaltje  :petaf:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Bedankt  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

heel mooi!!

----------


## miss tisso

leuke verhaal manggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ik vind het een heel mooi verhaal!!!

Kort maar krachtig  :grote grijns:  

goed gedaan jongen!  :Smilie:

----------


## GiovanniHN

Bedankt allemaal, voor de lieve woorden  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss123

Slm Ja Is dat egt gebeurt Bij u of iemand anders >>>het is een mooi verhaal alleen had je het iets langer moeten make maar ook niet te lang zoals die verhalen van 30pagina's ofzo e moehim Doeiii BoesSa KArima  :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## sweet_girl*5

leuk verhaaltjj 

xx

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Aangrijpend...

 :blozen:

----------


## Shinny

Zielig man.  :frons:

----------

